# Resizing photos



## Fern

Windows XP had a great prog. for resizing photos, it was so simple and easy to use, I'm looking to resize some photos to fit my website, so I 'googled' and found that a clone had been made of the XP resizing programme and it would work in Windows 7, so I downloaded it. When I resize a photo the measurements do change but there is virtually no difference from the original, so obviously the prog. isn't working properly.
I tried to resize in Photobucket but no joy there either.
Can anyone suggest a programme that is easy & simple to use, Thanks.


----------



## Matrix

Google Picasa, you can even resize pictures in batch with its export function.


----------



## Fern

Thanks for that, I used Picasa for years until I found pictures of American 'stars' appearing in my folders.!! only Picasa could have put them there.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Di i have sent you some links that will get rid of Snap Do _  :cheers1:


----------



## Virginia

Try PicMonkey.com.  It crops and 
resizes nicely. As far as I can tell, you can only do one photo at a time, though.


----------



## Fern

Hi Virginia, yes, thanks for that, I found PicMonkey, it's a great programme.


----------



## Denise1952

I use photoscape Fern, it is free and works the best for me out of all I've tried.  You could try it, I don't know anything about the one you've used, unless it was paint, it usually comes with the computer/windows.


----------



## Denise1952

Geez, this is from 2013, how did it get back to the top, oh well.


----------



## Meanderer

I like Roxio Photosuite 5...like it better than the newer versions!!


----------



## Kaya

I use paint shop pro. Love it.


----------



## i_am_Lois

I use the free version of PhotoFiltre.


----------



## LindaV

nwlady said:


> Geez, this is from 2013, how did it get back to the top, oh well.



I'm glad you did because I was about to ask if someone could tell me how to resize pics in Picassa! Thank you!


----------



## Matrix

LindaV said:


> I'm glad you did because I was about to ask if someone could tell me how to resize pics in Picassa! Thank you!


Use the menu "File -> Export to Folder..."


----------



## LindaV

Yes. I did it. I now have and avatar!


----------



## Phantom

I use Paint Shop Pro as my main editing program

For quick easy touch up I use Infranview

http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/


just go to edit


----------



## kcvet

tinypic upload. fast and easy


----------



## Fern

nwlady said:


> I use photoscape Fern, it is free and works the best for me out of all I've tried.  You could try it, I don't know anything about the one you've used, unless it was paint, it usually comes with the computer/windows.


nwlady, I downloaded Photoscape and ended up with Malware, their name was attached to it.


----------



## kcvet

Fern said:


> nwlady, I downloaded Photoscape and ended up with Malware, their name was attached to it.



that's why i upload. its safer


----------



## GDAD

I have Microsoft office. within this you have Microsoft Picture Management.
Resizes, color management, Brightness contrast etc., crop, red eye.
very easy to use.


----------



## kcvet

GDAD said:


> I have Microsoft office. within this you have Microsoft Picture Management.
> Resizes, color management, Brightness contrast etc., crop, red eye.
> very easy to use.



i have it to. and it is very easy to use


----------



## Phantom

Kaya said:


> I use paint shop pro. Love it.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I use the Google Simple resizer and love it very easy_


----------



## Fern

GDAD said:


> I have Microsoft office. within this you have Microsoft Picture Management.
> Resizes, color management, Brightness contrast etc., crop, red eye.
> very easy to use.


If Microsoft has it, Open Office probably will too, hopefully, I'll go check.
Thanks everybody, quite a few to pick & choose from.


----------



## Vala

I use free Irfanview, it does everything I need to do except take out scratches.  It is highly recommended in the help forum I read in.


----------

